# transmisor 2.437 ghz



## coello (Ene 15, 2007)

hola es coello de venezuela para poder salir de pasantias me asignaron realizar un diseño acerca de un transmisor de 2.437 ghz, tengo la difiltad de realizarlo debido a mis pocos conocimientos acerca del tema espero que alguien por favor me ayude a conseguir un diseño para montarlo, necesito solo el transmisor la antena no es necesaria. gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 15, 2007)

Hola Coello,no se quien te asigno el diseño , pero si no tienes muchos conocimientos en electronica, para montar esos equipos se necesitan un instrumental muy caro,y complejo suerte un saludo


----------

